# IC GP11 another USA trains GP9 kit bash



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

I recently bought some SD45 parts to convert into a GP15. The conversion into a GP15 turned out to more involved than I hoped and was unlikely to produce the results I wanted so the project abandoned and the SD45 parts put up for sale. With no takers for the SD45 parts, it seemed a shame to waste them, so a suitable use was sought. There were various options such as SD39, SD40 or even with a lot of work a GP38 or possibly a GP40X. All a little too large for what I was after so a little more thought and a couple of ideas latter found me looking at GP11's. These were rebuilt GP7's GP9, GP18 which had a chopped nose and cab with the angled roof, just like the one on the SD45. 

A little more research and we have a suitable loco, IC 8736, available in all black livery, or in later years G&W orange and yellow or green silver and yellow. 

To cut a long story short, work has commenced, the GP9 has lost its cab and nose and had these replaced with the cab, nose and about 10mm of the SD45 long hood. Next job is to add the blower duct from the SD45 frame and raise the long hood on the GP9 by about 3mm or 4mm to clear the blower duct - these conversions are never as straight forward as you would expect. After than it will need a large anti climber on the front deck, as well as some work on the long hood and frame.

Colin


----------



## jokensa (Dec 4, 2014)

sounds great. I would love some pics.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

jokensa said:


> sounds great. I would love some pics.


not a great photo but here it is in the early stages, since this was taken I have removed the blower ducting from the SD45 deck and fitted to the GP9 frame. The long hood has also now been raised.

Colin


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

*Slow but steady progress this week. Have added the blower duct and raised the long hood. Have also cut the frame over the fuel tank to match the prototype. This was made easier having previously reworked the standard USA trains GP9 fuel tank so that it resembled the prototype inverted "T" shape.


Have also received some Aristocraft GP40 trucks which I am in the process of fitting, this is a little more involved as the mounting are not the same.

Next will be the anti climber for the front. I was looking at the SD45 frame that I have left and I think that will provide exactly what I need. Will do some photos latter in the week.

Colin
*


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Colin... since you started with a GP9 loco, a USAT product..you might have considered using trucks from the gp9, gp30 or gp38... they may have readily fit the frame your working with...

Thinking out loud....
Yet.. sounds like.. water gone under the bridge allready!!!!

Whoooosh!!
Good luck... looking forward to more pix from your project.

Dirk
DMS Ry.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

SD90WLMT said:


> Colin... since you started with a GP9 loco, a USAT product..you might have considered using trucks from the gp9, gp30 or gp38... they may have readily fit the frame your working with...
> 
> Thinking out loud....
> Yet.. sounds like.. water gone under the bridge allready!!!!
> ...


Hi Dirk, it started with GP9 USA trucks which are fine, but the aristo ones have the correct wheel size so when an opportunity came up to get them I took it and sold on the usa trains ones. 

Colin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I understand it may be water under the bridge, but there were many failed Aristo GP40 trucks, specifically the motors had bad insulation in the windings and often went up in smoke. 

I'd encourage you to test the motor blocks, see how much current they draw unloaded. It would be a shame to custom build a loco and have it not run.

Here's an entire article devoted to GP 40 problems by Ted Doskaris:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains/mot...p-40/gp40-smoking-motors-a-debilitated-wheels

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg is right. The first motors had such a problem that Aristo offered to replace them for free. I took advantage of that and got new motors for both my units. They have both been good runners. There is a way to identify which motors are in the trucks but it has been so long that I don't recall it.


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks all for the thoughts about the GP40 trucks, I'll check the current draw, the trucks are well used but thats fine for now. The article on Greg's web site is excellent, thanks

Colin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's the length of the motors, If you read Ted's vignette, I'm pretty sure he goes over that, since to put in the replacement motors, you needed to grind some extra clearance in the motor blocks.

Colin, that's one of many of Ted's excellent, in depth articles, which he calls "vignettes"... there is a master link to all of them: http://www.elmassian.com/trains/ted-doskaris-vignettes

Regards, Greg


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Greg

Colin


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, there is an outside chance that Navin at crest-electronics.com may have some of those motors.

Aristo got enough replacement motors to do ALL of the production run. At the time, the provided the replacements free. Doubt that is the case, but it would be a simple solution to your situation, because the motors WILL go bad, just how soon is the kicker, some people have have them last for a while, but many had them go up in smoke in just a few hours of operation.

Hope that helps, email Navin through the site or give him a call.

Greg


----------

